# Tom Englund - Guest Vocals on Odin's Court's New CD!



## Rick Pierpont (Jan 13, 2008)

ODIN'S COURT is happy to announce a very special guest vocalist: Tom Englund (EVERGREY)! Tom will be providing additional lead vocals on one of ODIN'S COURT's new songs called "Mammonific". 

Matt had this to say about Tom: "I first heard EVERGREY when their album RECREATION DAY came out. I heard it once and was instantly hooked. They had a great balance of depth, song writing, and technicality, combined with an original sound. Tom's vocals struck me as something that stood out - a solid, technical singer who had a more middle range (something refreshing for their genre), and was also extremely unique and soulful. When I first approached Tom about doing a track, I expected he would be too busy since EVERGREY was recording a new album. However, Tom was super nice and very professional, and once an agreement was reached, he had me his part in less than a week! I look forward to people hearing what he brought to the table." 

A previous announcement revealed that TONY KAKKO (best known for his work with SONATA ARCTICA) is appearing on the ODIN'S COURT song "Crownet". 

To check out samples from "Crownet", "Mammonific", and other songs, go to the ODIN'S COURT homepage or MySpace. 

ODIN'S COURT recently finished their new CD DEATHANITY, a concept album about the direction the human race is taking the planet. They are currently shopping the album to labels. 

You can hear the full song "Volatilestial" from the upcoming album on ODIN'S COURT's MySpace. 

You can hear the full song "Obesite" from the upcoming album on D2C STUDIOS' MySpace. 

ODIN'S COURT will be performing live in Atlanta supporting CIRCLE II CIRCLE on their exclusive one-off show put on by PATHFINDER PROMOTIONS. Also in support are Eclipsed by Sanity and Halcyon Way. Tickets available here. 

Rock on!
ODIN'S COURT


----------



## Apophis (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks, I have to check


----------



## Rick Pierpont (Jan 14, 2008)

Apophis said:


> Thanks, I have to check



Awesome! I hope you enjoy! Let me know what you think.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 14, 2008)

evergrey is one of my top favorite bands of all time.
congrats, that's exciting news.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 14, 2008)

Rick Pierpont said:


> Awesome! I hope you enjoy! Let me know what you think.




It's great I really like it


----------



## Rick Pierpont (Jan 14, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> evergrey is one of my top favorite bands of all time.
> congrats, that's exciting news.


Same here! I've even been spotted on stage with an Evergrey shirt.  

Thanks! Indeed, it is. Tom really crushed it on the track he snag on too! I, as well as the rest of the guys, are very stoked with the way the CD has turned out. I hope you enjoy it half as much as we do! Have you checked out the samples yet?



Apophis said:


> It's great I really like it


Awesome! Glad that you do! 

BTW, I'm sitting here listening to something completely different from Evergrey right now - Riverside from Poland! These guys are awesome!


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 14, 2008)

I look forward to hearing this...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 14, 2008)

no, i haven't listened to the samples yet.
i'll check them out when i get back from school.

also, riverside kicks much ass as well.


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 14, 2008)

Sounds good man congrats!

Riverside and Evergrey are two of my favorite bands ever!


----------



## Rick Pierpont (Jan 14, 2008)

eaeolian said:


> I look forward to hearing this...


I can't wait for you to hear it Mike. I think you will be pleasantly surprised! Matt really did a nice job!



ShawnFjellstad said:


> no, i haven't listened to the samples yet.
> i'll check them out when i get back from school.
> 
> also, riverside kicks much ass as well.


Sounds good. I look forward to hearing your feedback on the tracks. We have a HUGE variety in our music, but if you like Evergrey AND Riverside, you will likely enjoy that aspect. I also didn't realize that Riverside was all that well-known. THey are playing at the ProgPower USA festival next September -- I can't wait!



Uber Mega said:


> Sounds good man congrats!
> 
> Riverside and Evergrey are two of my favorite bands ever!


Thanks! I'm glad you enjoyed! I'm very proud of the end product, so its always nice to hear that other people like it too. 

Awesome! I've been an Evergrey fan for a while now, I've known of Riverside for a couple of years and had heard them, but they are new to my really like list! 

 When I first saw your post, I was like, "Man, this guy really looks like Yanni." Then I saw that you are a fan and now I understand.


----------



## noodles (Jan 14, 2008)

Rick Pierpont said:


> Thanks! Indeed, it is. Tom really crushed it on the track he snag on too!



The only thing Tom is snagging is low flying aircraft. 

Great news, looking forward to hearing the new disc.


----------



## Rick Pierpont (Jan 14, 2008)

noodles said:


> The only thing Tom is snagging is low flying aircraft.
> 
> Great news, looking forward to hearing the new disc.


Aww.. you're just jealous because you can walk under him and he not even notice. 

Thanks Dave, I look forward to you and Mike hearing it as well since you are SO familiar with us! Its so different from the older stuff too. Although we have been playing a couple of the tunes live for a while now. The final album versions are different though. Perhaps we'll all play a show together again sometime. I think this is the longest stretch we've gone without playing the same show in a LONG time!


----------



## Vegetta (Jan 14, 2008)

Awesome Man Tom Rocks


----------



## noodles (Jan 14, 2008)

Rick Pierpont said:


> Aww.. you're just jealous because you can walk under him and he not even notice.



Man, Mike could walk under him without him noticing.


----------



## Rick Pierpont (Jan 14, 2008)

noodles said:


> Man, Mike could walk under him without him noticing.


 Now, that's saying something! 

I've got pictures from the first PP where the ceiling was so low (not that you'd notice) that Tom's hair, being so long (another problem you're not familiar with), got stuck on some pipes running along the ceiling.

Did you guys play JJ Kelley's or the other club out there with a similar name? PP 1 was held at JJ Kelley's.


----------

